# SEEING THIS RATING KILLS ME



## Hum2010 (Dec 17, 2015)

I barely started driving for Uber and last night was my first night out I had an overall of 15 trips and my ratings are 6 5 stars out of 8 rated trips and overall rating is a 4.43 is something wrong that I'm doing this is the only job that will put food on the table for now I am going back out tonight but seeing that rating kills me..


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Hum2010 said:


> I barely started driving for Uber and last night was my first night out I had an overall of 15 trips and my ratings are 6 5 stars out of 8 rated trips and overall rating is a 4.43 is something wrong that I'm doing this is the only job that will put food on the table for now I am going back out tonight but seeing that rating kills me..


Lol, you'll find your way. Don't worry.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Hum2010 said:


> I barely started driving for Uber and last night was my first night out I had an overall of 15 trips and my ratings are 6 5 stars out of 8 rated trips and overall rating is a 4.43 is something wrong that I'm doing this is the only job that will put food on the table for now I am going back out tonight but seeing that rating kills me..


Same here --seeing my rating kills me, too. It really bothers me. I've done 30 trips and I'm down to 4.2. It's disheartening.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Guys, Not to worry. Uber does not make any hard decisions until you have 50 - 100 trips. You will be fine. Make sure your car is clean and be pro.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Give it some time. Unfortunately you will have to kiss pax ass though


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't worry, you just got a couple of demanding paxs.


----------

